# I found a Bandit. Is it a good deal?



## ForTheArborist (Oct 17, 2011)

I found a 2001 Brush Bandit 200 Plus with 800 hours on it. 800? I don't assume that is good. 

He's asking for 3.5k. I'm just thinking if I adopt an 800 hour machine, it's going to need a lot of baby sitting by the repair shop. How much though? That's the right question.

Given everything I've seen in the market and what all of the Arbs are say, it's probably worth $2k imo. Does anyone else see it like this?


----------



## medic2397 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've bought plenty of "good deals" I guess you have to look at the whole thing. What engine? Does the meter actually work? Where did it come from (private contractor, municipal, or other)? How does it look/run? What little repairs does it need that will just nickle and dime you? Look it over good and if you don't know what you are looking at/for, find someone who does and get them a nice gift card to go with you.


----------



## BlackOakTreeServ (Oct 17, 2011)

800hrs is very low, or do you mean 8000 hrs ??


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 17, 2011)

Sounds like a good deal to me. Check out the carb requirements for that machine. If it's diesel it will not pass carb.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 17, 2011)

*This can't be a good sign. This is his email he just sent me.*

I'm currently serving on active duty in the USMC 10th PSYOP Bt. and at this point and time I'm stationed on a military facility located approximately 50 miles from Boonsboro,MD. My battalion was assigned to the 96th Squadron CADST and scheduled for deployment in the next couple days. The chipper is here with me, but to pick it up is essential to be here in the next 2 days. If you can't manage to come here before I'll be moved to my next duty station, the chipper can be transported by a military carrier, delivery charges will be included in the actual selling price.

Due to the urgent nature of this sale, I'd like to conclude this transaction using eBay's Security Center, they basically provides a secure and controlled environment that allows the payment transfer between buyer and seller. To eliminate any concerns, you will have a 5 days inspection period, prior purchase approval. After the inspection period ends and you decide not to keep the chipper, shipping back will be my concern.

If you want to proceed and you have sufficient funds to complete the transaction, please email me back with the following information.
- Your Full Name and Shipping Address (Home Address, City, State, zip/Postal Code) - Info. required by eBay's Security Center, they will contact you with simple, easy to follow step by step guidelines.
- Your Phone Number: (Home,Mobile,Office) - Info. required by the shipping company, they will call you with delivery/pickup instructions 1 day ahead so you can communicate what time schedule works best for you to receive the chipper.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 17, 2011)

On second thought, this looks too good to be true. I think it's a scam. I'm going to do a little more questioning him, and I'll probably find out it's a fraud. I might just end up burning his scam online to make sure people know it's a scam.

I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 17, 2011)

In case you didn't see it, he's in Maryland, and I'm in California. Scam???


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 17, 2011)

Found it on Craigslist I presume? Of course it's a scam.


----------



## medic2397 (Oct 17, 2011)

Scam? No way!!! What would make you think that????

Let me say this, my full time gig is a police officer. We investigate scams like these all the time! Unfortunately these people usually prey on the elderly. Its even sicker when they use some excuse like they are in the military, what a disgrace to all the men and women serving. I saw one of these about a jet ski on craigslist a couple months ago and asked the guy about it. He gave me a similar story so I told him I had already booked a plane ticket to whatever town he was in and I was leaving the next day with cash. Never heard from him again. Its almost kinda fun to screw with these dirt bags!!!! 

I wouldn't give the guy an ounce of your information. It is way to easy to be frauded these days so just ignore him. You can report it but until there is a loss, there is no crime. Even the fed's aren't doing much with these things because there is just wayyyyy too many of them to even begin to track. Just be smart about it!!!!


----------



## mikewhite85 (Oct 17, 2011)

100% scam.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 17, 2011)

Before I read the email this guy sent you, my thoughts were that something was amidst. Ther is no way an 01 bandit 200 with 800 hrs would go for 3.5K. More like 7 at auction, and closer to 10-12 retail.

And where may I ask, did they tell you it was worth 2 grand?????


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 17, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Before I read the email this guy sent you, my thoughts were that something was amidst. Ther is no way an 01 bandit 200 with 800 hrs would go for 3.5K. More like 7 at auction, and closer to 10-12 retail.
> 
> And where may I ask, did they tell you it was worth 2 grand?????


 
Yeah, I was all over the place several things there, and thought it was 8000 for a minute not 800.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 17, 2011)

price is way to good to be true you can barley get a chuck and duck for that.


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 18, 2011)

Maybe that's why I thought 8000 hours instead of 800. I don't know. 

I want to see if I can pull the plug on his scam.


----------



## Toddppm (Oct 18, 2011)

BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER


Is this the one? Total BS, no way a chipper like this goes for less than $10k and that's low. If something for sale has a gmail account you might as well forget about it.


----------



## CUCV (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeap its a scam, posted on NH, MA, and ME craigslist too...


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 19, 2011)

I mentioned in a scam report to the FTC. They might take a look at it, and see if they can play the sucker role to find out who it is. Maybe.

He lowered his price yesterday. :msp_thumbup: BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER $2,900 He needs money fast. Call now! :eek2:


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 19, 2011)

No don't. I was just kidding. 

Somebody was going to if I didn't write this. LOL


----------



## Arbor Vision (Oct 19, 2011)

Tell him you can come see it with cash in hand ASAP...if he gives a address I put it on here and I will check into as I'm from Maryland.


----------



## Tree Pig (Oct 19, 2011)

Its well under priced, its on craigs list and its a Gmail account for the email... Its a SCAM 100% That thing would sell on the side of the road in 2 days at that price.


----------



## newsawtooth (Oct 19, 2011)

*Fta,*

...he's in Denver now. Must be towing the chipper around before his deployment. I'll take a look at it for you. 


BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER - $2900 (denver )
Date: 2011-10-18, 9:59AM MDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
BRUSH BANDIT WOOD CHIPPER
MODEL 200XP
YEAR 2001
PINTLE HITCH
12" FEED
AUTO FEED
JOHN DEERE 4 CYL DIESEL ENGINE
APROX 88HP
MACHINE STARTS AND RUNS GREAT

@[email protected]

* Location: denver


----------



## fishercat (Oct 20, 2011)

*anyone involved in treework..........*

For a week would know that's way underpriced and 800 hours isn't even broken in yet.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 20, 2011)

A 2001, 88hp will cost big time in california to pass CARB. Not worth it.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 20, 2011)

newsawtooth said:


> ...he's in Denver now. Must be towing the chipper around before his deployment. I'll take a look at it for you.
> 
> 
> BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER - $2900 (denver )
> ...


 


LOL 

Next stop is Aus or Eng for sure. :biggrin: Look out! Look out!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 20, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> A 2001, 88hp will cost big time in california to pass CARB. Not worth it.
> Jeff



Sure, Jeff, sure. You guys are all pulling around Vermy 625s all day aintchya??? No, nevermind. I recall you saying nothing under 18" on the hitches. Am I right?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 20, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> Sure, Jeff, sure. You guys are all pulling around Vermy 625s all day aintchya??? No, nevermind. I recall you saying nothing under 18" on the hitches. Am I right?


 
We use Morbark, FTA. 15" and 18". We have on '05, 15" at 142hp and cannot register it. Tier 1 engines won't pass here. 
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 20, 2011)

What's everyone saying about that in your company??? I can't imagine breeding hyper beavers for this kind of work, so what is the plan???


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 21, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> We use Morbark, FTA. 15" and 18". We have on '05, 15" at 142hp and cannot register it. Tier 1 engines won't pass here.
> Jeff


 
cali has just gone mad with this stuff i wouldnt never be able to operate thier the way we can use stuff around here guys run around with stacks on thier pickups around here thier a dime a dozen. thiers no emmission on diesels just inspection. we dont have to do anything for a chipper no plates registration nada.

are you guys gonna be selling your machines?


----------



## ForTheArborist (Oct 21, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> cali has just gone mad with this stuff i wouldnt never be able to operate thier the way we can use stuff around here guys run around with stacks on thier pickups around here thier a dime a dozen. thiers no emmission on diesels just inspection. we dont have to do anything for a chipper no plates registration nada.
> 
> are you guys gonna be selling your machines?


 
Uh.....Yeeeeeeup. :sure:


----------



## Biker Dude (Nov 23, 2011)

Gotta love AS!

I found an ad for a nice chipper dirt cheap and googled the model to see what features it had. This thread was on the first search page and imagine my surprise when the chipper I'm looking at is the same one that has been all over the country! Same email address and everything only now he's in Minneapolis.

brush bandit 200 plus wood chipper - $2500 (minneapolis )




> the chipper is in pristine condition,runs and operates great.With only 1200 hours on it,the machine is a monster at work.I assure you won't be disappointed.if interested @[email protected]


----------



## mikewhite85 (Nov 23, 2011)

jefflovstrom said:


> We use Morbark, FTA. 15" and 18". We have on '05, 15" at 142hp and cannot register it. Tier 1 engines won't pass here.
> Jeff



That's a heart breaker. Probably a 30,000+ machine even at 6 years old?

I feel your pain!


----------



## ForTheArborist (Nov 23, 2011)

Biker Dude said:


> Gotta love AS!
> 
> I found an ad for a nice chipper dirt cheap and googled the model to see what features it had. This thread was on the first search page and imagine my surprise when the chipper I'm looking at is the same one that has been all over the country! Same email address and everything only now he's in Minneapolis.
> 
> brush bandit 200 plus wood chipper - $2500 (minneapolis )




Yeah, he's fishing the whooole lake for suckers and bastardizing the good people. I wish I could sack him and drag him in. I'd brag. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## chaserr (Dec 5, 2011)

*WARNING!!! Scam!! Bandit chipper for 2,700.00. WARNING!! SCAM!!*

Hi, I want all my fellow tree cutter to know that this guy ([email protected]) has this BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER on Craigslist all over the country. I emailed him and he replied it was in an army storage yard in Wyoming and for an extra fee the army will ship it. It's a scam!!!! 

Chaserr


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

The guys is just throwing his baboon feces in the faces of the public at this point. Somebody in the know how and authority should sting him.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 5, 2011)

ForTheAction said:


> The guys is just throwing his baboon feces in the faces of the public at this point. Somebody in the know how and authority should sting him.



On what charge? Looking for a sucker? Won't stick.
Jeff


----------



## ForTheArborist (Dec 5, 2011)

Na, just take him up on his offer. Then once the deal is made, and no product is delivered, reveal the actual intent to bust him. Police do it all the time, don't they? MSNBC has a show about busting pedophiles the same way, and they make busts all day.


----------



## Sdh1218 (Dec 5, 2011)

Definitly a SCAM. Word for word replies Ive gotten numerous times when looking for good deals on cars on CL


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 25, 2012)

A-hole is at it again!

Wed, January 25, 2012 5:56:15 PMRe: Bandit 200
From: Samuel Bennett <[email protected]>Add to Contacts 
To: Kevin Roskos <[email protected]> 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm currently serving on active duty in the USMC 10th PSYOP Bt. and at this point and time I'm stationed on a military facility located approximately 5 miles from Casper,WY. My battalion was assigned to the 96th Squadron CADST and scheduled for deployment in the next couple days. The chipper is here with me, but to pick it up is essential to be here in the next 2 days. If you can't manage to come here before I'll be moved to my next duty station, the chipper can be transported by a military carrier, delivery charges will be included in the actual selling price.

Due to the urgent nature of this sale, I'd like to conclude this transaction using Google Checkout, they basically provides a secure and controlled environment that allows the payment transfer between buyer and seller. To eliminate any concerns, you will have a 5 days inspection period, prior purchase approval. After the inspection period ends and you decide not to keep the chipper, shipping back will be my concern.

If you want to proceed and you have sufficient funds to complete the transaction, please email me back with the following information.
- Your Full Name and Shipping Address (Home Address, City, State, zip/Postal Code) -Info. required by Google Checkout, they will contact you with simple, easy to follow step by step guidelines.
- Your Phone Number: (Home,Mobile,Office) - Info. required by the shipping company, they will call you with delivery/pickup instructions 1 day ahead so you can communicate what time schedule works best for you to receive the chipper. 

I look forward to your response


----------



## ForTheArborist (Jan 25, 2012)

Why does he type like that? I instinctively whinced at that screwball's stab at my checkbook. I was emailing that thug.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## 802climber (Jul 6, 2012)

This is ridiculous. He has not even changed the scam a bit! If something seems to good to be true, it usually is.

As usual, glad I searched AS.



BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER - $3000 (madison )
Date: 2012-07-05, 11:13AM CDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
Reply to: [email protected]

BRUSH BANDIT WOOD CHIPPER
MODEL 200XP
YEAR 2001
PINTLE HITCH
12" FEED
AUTO FEED
JOHN DEERE 4 CYL DIESEL ENGINE
APROX 88HP
MACHINE STARTS AND RUNS GREAT


----------



## ddhlakebound (Jul 16, 2012)

Ya, the jackwagon gets around..........

BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER - $3000 (springfield)
Date: 2012-07-10, 10:11AM CDT
Reply to: see below [Errors when replying to ads?]
Reply to: [email protected]

BRUSH BANDIT WOOD CHIPPER
MODEL 200XP
YEAR 2001
PINTLE HITCH
12" FEED
AUTO FEED
JOHN DEERE 4 CYL DIESEL ENGINE
APROX 88HP
MACHINE STARTS AND RUNS GREAT

key words: nVermeer 1220 hydraulic feed 12" wood chippernissan maxima altima sahara audi bmw ford honda accord civic yamaha scion explorer ford toyota avalon camry sierra mercedes gmc ranger saab impala lexus volvo truck sedan suv coupe cadillac
Wood Chuck WC 17 Wood Brush Chipper Disc Chipper Auto Feed yamaha scion explorer ford t2004 VERMEER BC625A CHIPPERavalache chevy smart FMC wood chipper WOODMAXX 8" PTO Drive Heavy Duty Wood Chipper WM-8M 1998 1999 2000 2001 2002 2003 2004 2005 2006 2007 2008 2009 2010 2011 springfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfieldspringfield


Location: springfield
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 3130188790

BRUSH BANDIT 200 PLUS WOOD CHIPPER


----------



## Customcuts (Sep 11, 2012)

*This guy is still not deployed and tryin the same scam almost a year later*





View attachment 252535


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 11, 2012)

ducaticorse said:


> Before I read the email this guy sent you, my thoughts were that something was amidst. Ther is no way an 01 bandit 200 with 800 hrs would go for 3.5K. More like 7 at auction, and closer to 10-12 retail.
> 
> And where may I ask, did they tell you it was worth 2 grand?????



Yep. I have that model of Bandit, and mine is older than that, with much more hours. I would laugh at you if you only offered me 3.5K for it. Literally! Laugh in your face and throw you off the lot. 

It's a scam that preys on the greedy wood cutters that are willing to take advantage of some fool that undervalues their machine. The victims of this scam are probably the same hacks that go door knocking and telling granny that she needs to cut down her favorite oak because of the carpenter ant eating it.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Sep 11, 2012)

*Yup, definately a scam!*

You guys nailed him for the machine year, model, hours and price, not to mention that he's been dragging this thing all over the country...

To top it off, he'll never deploy with his PsyOps Battalion because your Marine Corps doesn't even have 1, not to mention 10 PsyOp Battalions!

Semper Fidelis and Good Luck!

MSgtBob


----------



## TreeSurfer (Sep 12, 2012)

hahaha. this is too funny. this seriously made my bad night feel alot better. :hmm3grin2orange:

i hope this guy gets caught before someone gets scammed. i too have been scammed by buying a 394xp for $600 off ebay. turns out it needed over $800 in repairs just to make it in working order. an entire rebuild. :msp_mad:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Sep 12, 2012)

MSgtBob66 said:


> You guys nailed him for the machine year, model, hours and price, not to mention that he's been dragging this thing all over the country...
> 
> To top it off, he'll never deploy with his PsyOps Battalion because your Marine Corps doesn't even have 1, not to mention 10 PsyOp Battalions!
> 
> ...



PsyOps Battalion, wow! That is too funny


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 12, 2012)

MSgtBob66 said:


> ...
> 
> To top it off, he'll never deploy with his PsyOps Battalion because your Marine Corps doesn't even have 1, not to mention 10 PsyOp Battalions!...



I'll bet that "PsyOp Battallion" reference is the scammer's secret code for "I'm scamming you and you are too stupid to know it". The scam artists have no respect for their victims, so it's their way of making fun of the chumps that fall for the scam.

PsyOp=Psychological Operations.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 12, 2012)

MSgtBob66 said:


> ...
> 
> To top it off, he'll never deploy with his PsyOps Battalion because your Marine Corps doesn't even have 1, not to mention 10 PsyOp Battalions!
> 
> ...



I thought the entirety of the Marine Corps was all PsyOp. I thought the entire purpose of keeping them around was so that foreign powers get the message _"Better be good, or we'll send in the Marines..."_

Isn't that PsyOps?


----------



## TreeSurfer (Sep 12, 2012)

i thought psyops was from a video game hehe


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Sep 12, 2012)

*You are both correct...*

Yup, the Corps is at the international level of SpyOps, as we are the Nation's Force in Readiness, an entire Corps of Marines ready to assault anywhere as directed by competent authority. "The Marine Corps job is to kill every little thing that gets in the way..." or words to that effect...Full Metal Jacket.

The kids play that game too...


MSgtBob


----------



## Bodybagger (Sep 13, 2012)

This guy has committed, at a minimum, fraud. In many jurisdictions, there are enhanced penalties for fraudulently representing yourself as active duty Armed Forces. Those are similar to impersonating a police officer, but again, it varies with jurisdiction. He COULD be prosecuted, but there are more serious crimes to address with the limited resources available. It doesn't violate the federal law on impersonating a soldier (18 USC sec 702) because there is no uniform. Any time urgency comes up in a transaction, you have a great chance of receiving stolen merchadise or being duped. If it's a Craigslist ad and urgency comes up, it's always fraud. We hear stories about the people murdered when they respond to a CL ad, but rarely do we hear about the thousands of people robbed (I don't mean duped - I mean someone stuck a gun in their face, took their cash, and pistol whipped them) when they showed up in person for a Cl transaction. The problem with CL is that, at best, the guy placing the ad either cannot handle his business well enough to afford the a couple of bucks Ebay will cost, doesn't have a credit-worthy identity to have a credit card on file because he can't handle his business, or doesn't have the pocket change for a traceable classified ad. At worst, it's a crook setting a trap. I don't do business with people that don't have two nickels to rub together because if they can't handle their own business, how are they going to treat me in the transaction? (rhetorical question) For that reason alone, I don't do CL. It's full of crooks and idiots.


----------



## pdqdl (Sep 13, 2012)

Craigs list is a good tool. Many used items on sale from fair people. I buy lots of stuff from CL.

That being said, I don't buy on the honor system that someone will ship it, and I don't count anything as a good deal until I have seen it, negotiated a fair price, and loaded it onto the truck.

Mostly I use it to place help wanted ads. Works pretty good for that.


----------

